# Planted Oscar Tank



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

I wish you the best. My Oscars ripped out everything, dug up the substrate, and move any rock they could.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

KenP said:


> I wish you the best. My Oscars ripped out everything, dug up the substrate, and move any rock they could.


not to mention the plecos will do the same. 

you might be able to try some anubias... maybe some moss, but I think they will terrorize anything else.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I would use fake plants to make a natural effect. This is a friends tank from another forum that used plastic plants similar to those found in Hobby lobby for his Piranha tank.









And another...


----------



## leahleigh (Jan 28, 2013)

@kenp and noahma - Thanks for your concern but that's not what i'm looking for. I can handle the Oscar pushing things up, but neither of her Pleco's have pushed anything other than the drift wood, and most of the time it's in search of food. Again, i'm not looking for anything serious, mainly low-tech plants that can be tied down. I'm not opposed to helping her push things back into the substrate. 

What type of mosses would work best in this type of tank? I've been reading some articles on low-tech tanks and a lot of them don't suggest too much light.

@StevenJohn21 - That's a very nice looking set up, but i'm looking for a planted tank for specific reasons, like low maintenance and and over-all healthier tank. 

Again, I am aware of the hazards of putting plants in an Oscar tank, but i'm going to be taking precautions and instead of people telling me it won't work, and other alternatives, i'd like answers to my questions. Thanks again, guys.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 31, 2010)

Anubia may not be safe from an Oscar. I tried and finally gave up. The Oscar would tear all the leaves off the plant. Then a new leaf would start to unfurl and for a few days, a week or two, the Oscar would ignore it. And just when I start to think the Oscar was going to let it grow it would get shredded again. The java ferns in at the same time were shredded into salad, as well.

You might get lucky, but for me and everybody I know that kept Oscars, they just can't accept plants in the tank. Floating plants, maybe... There some hornwort that they couldn't shredded because it was floating. They would drag it around trying to get rid of it...

But give it a try, you might work some magic. Not in the same class, but I keep goldfish and plants together in a low light low tech, without any real problem. Most (not all) heard it can't be done and will try to talk you out of that.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

There's an old wives tale of a planted Oscar tank with some super thick vals..


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Stick with anubias or java fern tied to rock or driftwood. They will do fine with your stock lighting. Perhaps purchase some new 6500k plant bulbs for your fixture. Don't worry with rooting plants or plant substrates. Oscars love to move things around. No chemicals other than dechlorinater. I only use Prime. Your tank is probably suffering from "old tank syndrome" from the way you describe previous maintenance. I'd recommend 10% water changes every 2-3 days for a couple weeks, without disturbing the substrate. Then, 25%, at least weekly, for a couple more weeks. Make sure to vacuum a portion of the substrate each time now. Eventually, work your way up to 60-70% every 2 weeks. Oscars are extremely messy fish and need lots of fresh water. Read up on "old tank syndrome". Your fish will love you for it! Good luck.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

No advice atm, but I say do it, plant that sucker. I say a planted oscar tank once, I believe it was a ton of anubias and java fern, BUT IT CAN BE DONE.

I appreciate all people who try to bend the rules to see what will work.

I would, for sure, try Anubias, Java Fern, African Fern, Moss, crypts and large swords, maybe even bulb plants like tiger lotus and maybe some floaters like amazon frogbit or dwarf water lettuce. Basically, anything that gets a good size and gets some epic roots going on.

It might take some time for the plants to take root, and it might take a lot of replanting, but eventually some stuff will take off for you. Your challenge will probably be that you are working with an already grow oscar, so it might take a bit to get used to everything. It would be easier to do with a younger oscar.

Also, word of note, I wouldn't have anything more than just a single oscar in a 55, because even that is pushing it due to their size (they can get 15" rather reliably, and even in a 55 it will get a foot long.....so even a 55 might not really be the best fit for an oscar). If you do have a pleco, don't keep it in this tank. I never really liked the concept of a 55 because it just seems a shame that the only thing that makes it difficult to keep some fish in it is the width.


----------



## oliver77 (Oct 22, 2012)

You have better luck with yellow labs.

Oscar?!?!?! u crazy, dog.


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

I had an Oscar until it was about 20cm - always plantet, nothing ripped up except some small stem plants.


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

I have one lol. With a white line pim in it with him

Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sakuras (Dec 10, 2012)

caoder said:


> I have one lol. With a white line pim in it with him
> 
> Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


Thats crazy man. My oscar does not tolerate any plants or decorations in the tank.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

caoder said:


> I have one lol. With a white line pim in it with him
> 
> Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


What size tank ad Oscar? Something makes me feel like he is still small yet.


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

He's about 5 in in a 30. Upgrading to 55 or larger in a couple of months. 

Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Not sure but how about floating plants? Or he might just eat them, not sure.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

caoder said:


> He's about 5 in in a 30. Upgrading to 55 or larger in a couple of months.
> 
> Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


Go 75 or bigger, that will work better for life.


----------



## leahleigh (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for all your input! I finally convinced my mom to better her tank and even showed her your picture of your planted Oscar Tank and she fell in love with the idea. Money is tight so it won't happen for awhile yet, but it will happen! Thanks for the support. ;P


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

My brother-in-law has a ~6" red oscar in a 55g, and decided to try some of those prepackaged bulbs; he planted them some potting soil in glass baby food jars...most of them did get eaten once they started growing, but there is one lily plant that the oscar and the two other fish in there don't touch at all for some reason. The thing is huge too, it's got leaves all over the place and pads halfway across the top of the tank. I think those bulbs are only a couple bucks; couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## caoder (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: Planted Oscar TankPlanted Oscar Tank*

Well hydrophilia polysperma is a horrible weed that he grew up with lol. Its one of the few things that can utterly take over a tank in a few weeks. Not sure if its legal where you are, but it is the one plant that survives everything for me, Including large goldfish. I suggest growing of out in another tank so you can introduce large amounts of it at once. Good luck.

Sent from my XT885 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

leahleigh said:


> I know, I know, it can't be done! But I say nay to that, nay to you nay sayers!...


I live for "it can't be done" :hihi:

If I would try I'd pant in Clay pots. I's use 2" river stones on the surface of the Clay pot substrate and only allow the plants to grow between the rocks.

I think I'd start with Jungle val, C. ciliate or Anubias hastifolia. The anubias I'd sugar glue to Driftwood. 

Go for it. One thing I would also do is run the tank closer to 72 than to 78. Every chic lid I've ever owned was more rambunctious in warmer water. Do take your time with lowering the temps.


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw an oscar tank on youtube where it had vals and dwarf sag all over the place... it looked really nice too.

I do agree with dogfish though try some kind of pot and then cover the base of the plants with some rocks until the plants are really rooted.

here's a video like the one I was talking about:


----------



## blue1delta (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a large jack dempsey, african cichlid, green terror, convict cichlid, and a cory. The jack dempsey is mad all the time and moves things around, but doesn't actually eat things. I have Java ferns, annubis, java moss, crypts, swords, and dwarf sag. Good luck to you you will get frustrated. I had given up keeping plants because I used to have an oscar. I am still trying to find a balance between large aggressive fish and plants. I am thinking the Jack dempsey might go to the LFS for store credit soon.


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

Noahma said:


> not to mention the plecos will do the same.
> 
> you might be able to try some anubias... maybe some moss, but I think they will terrorize anything else.


my oscar eats young anubias leaves and tear java fern . oscar and plants dont mix


----------

